

Nerdfotainment - bscofield
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/03/11/nerdfotainment.html

======
delackner
This post really encompasses the essential boringness of stories (and by
extension games, which we weave our own stories within) that focus on
complexity for its own sake: a story is not made interesting by having a large
dataset for many different items, or even a huge map of intricate subplots. It
is made interesting by presenting ideas that awaken the mind. That requires no
deep backstory, no fancy items, not even fancy words. Hemingway said it well,
paraphrased and shortened: big emotions do not require big words.

